# Goldenrod honey smells like crap...



## MrGreenThumb (Apr 22, 2007)

Least that is what my wife and children say...


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

Not crap. Old gym socks.


----------



## beemandan (Dec 5, 2005)

I'm sure its an olfactory flaw of mine but I really don't think it smells bad. It is distinctive and powerful. Surely not like any of my dirty socks.


----------



## Hobie (Jun 1, 2006)

I dunno, Dan, it's never bothered me, either, and I can detect odors that no one else in the house can. In fact, it's rather a welcome smell that says "we've got food for the winter."

Now, you want unpleasant, dirty-sock smell, step into my teenage step-son's room... I'll take goldenrod honey over that ANY day.


----------



## beemandan (Dec 5, 2005)

Hobie said:


> In fact, it's rather a welcome smell that says "we've got food for the winter."


I knew a fellow once who had chicken houses. He claimed that he liked the odor. He said it smelled like money.


----------



## nursebee (Sep 29, 2003)

If I think someone has been urinating on my hives as I pull up to a yard I know the bloom source.


----------



## Keith Benson (Feb 17, 2003)

beemandan said:


> ISurely not like any of my dirty socks.


Just use them to strain the stuff and it will all even out.

Keith


----------



## Ruben (Feb 11, 2006)

Find someone who makes mead, it is supposed to be excellent for mead.


----------



## bee_wrangler (Jan 21, 2007)

the first time i smelled goldenrod honey ripening in my hives i freaked out and thought i had foul brood. I tore them apart loking for signs of foul brood and found none. Now the goldenrod bloom is mostly over in central iowa and the aster flow is in progress.

Dan


----------



## pgmrdan (Nov 20, 2007)

Does goldenrod make a really dark honey?

I'm in south central Iowa and I'm trying to figure out what kind of nectar is making the dark honey I just harvested. Another guy about a mile away harvested the same type of honey too so it's not something in my immediate vicinity.

Thanks,
Dan


----------



## doitcode3 (Oct 13, 2008)

*Dark honey*

Up in BC in early fall we get a dark honey that smells and tastes like Buckwheat. It comes from an invasive bamboo like plant called Japanese Knotweed. this honey definitely smells bad and not pleasant tasting but is very popular to select customers that actually will pay a premium for it. This particular honey is coffee black in color


----------



## peletier (May 5, 2007)

Our goldenrod honey is light and the wax they produce during the flow is lemon yellow. Oddly, it doesn't smell as bad this year as it has in the past. The smell goes away eventually and if the bees don't eat it all during the winter, I help. It's delicious but crystalizes quickly.

With all this talk about winter, I have to tell you about coastal North Carolina. "Winter" starts sometime around Christmas. Occasionally we get frost, hardly ever snow. They will close the schools if there is any chance. The bees fly almost every day, and something seems to be blooming most of the time. Spring starts with the maple buds...March. We are transplants from northeast Ohio...Mr. Greenthumb's territory. That's a whole different ballgame up there. Man!!, I love it here!!


----------



## ScadsOBees (Oct 2, 2003)

After the goldenrod is done and the Asters are still blooming, I still get a whiff of old socks occasionally, so I think they contribute their share of the stench as well.

But I like it now!

Rick


----------



## Hobie (Jun 1, 2006)

doitcode3 said:


> Up in BC in early fall we get a dark honey that smells and tastes like Buckwheat. It comes from an invasive bamboo like plant called Japanese Knotweed. this honey definitely smells bad and not pleasant tasting but is very popular to select customers that actually will pay a premium for it. This particular honey is coffee black in color


Got any to trade? I love that dark honey! My spring honey this year is medium amber, locust and something else.


----------



## honeyman46408 (Feb 14, 2003)

*dark*



doitcode3 said:


> Up in BC in early fall we get a dark honey that smells and tastes like Buckwheat. It comes from an invasive bamboo like plant called Japanese Knotweed. this honey definitely smells bad and not pleasant tasting but is very popular to select customers that actually will pay a premium for it. This particular honey is coffee black in color


I have some that is so dark it will *stain* your hands!


----------



## GaryMinckler (Sep 25, 2008)

I don't find the aroma of goldenrod honey offensive at all...and mine came out real light.


----------



## Aspera (Aug 1, 2005)

MrGreenThumb said:


> Least that is what my wife and children say...


Must be your variety. In PA it smells like caramel and milk is mixed into the honey.


----------



## Aspera (Aug 1, 2005)

I agree that it also stains the wax lemon yelllow.


----------



## Jesse (May 15, 2006)

Golden rod here is one of my best flows - the difference in color is hardly noticeable when compared to early season wildflower/alfalfa in small containers.

A lot of my customers prefer it to the light stuff.

My wife loves it - excellent in oatmeal

I am a commercial fisherman, amongst other things - that smell she doesn't appreciate nearly as much.

My old man also says "it's not the smell of fish, it's the smell of money."


----------



## RAlex (Aug 18, 2001)

The aster round here is light amber but it crystalizes very quickly, makes excellent creamed honey. The knotweed is another story I have one yard that has a lot of it close by. Its dark almost as dark as buckwheat but doesnt extract well ,its thick more like some of the tupalo honey I have tasted. They do ask for it at the farmers market. I always look for the yellow wax when my bees start to work goldenrod. We get some early goldenrod in august but the bees are still working knapweed till later I can usually smell it as they bring it in . It smells like money lol...Rick


----------



## BeeThere (Jul 5, 2011)

Hobie said:


> In fact, it's rather a welcome smell that says "we've got food for the winter."


+1


----------



## Bill91143 (Jun 7, 2013)

Michael Bush said:


> Not crap. Old gym socks.


It sure does taste good, though!opcorn:


----------



## BeeThere (Jul 5, 2011)

Sorry 'bout reviving a old thread...


----------



## Kidbeeyoz (May 8, 2013)

If it makes you Northern Hemisphere guys feel better, we too have a light coloured honey that tastes like horse urine!

The yellow wax talked about in this thread comes from the pollen which usually has a higher fat content. We have a false dandelion that gives yellow wax and the pollen has 10% fat content.


----------



## frankthomas (Aug 2, 2012)

I have 6-8 medium frames of golden rod honey still on my two hives that I am looking forward to pulling off. Plenty of stores in the deeps. I've caught a wiff of the stuff and while it is pungent It's not bad. I've heard it has a butterscotch kinda flavor and I am hoping so. This is my first year with two hives and I really didn't expect any honey so I am still trying to figure out the best and cheapest way to extract the honey. I'd prefer to keep the combs so I'd rather not crush and strain. 

Any one have ideas for bulding a cheap 1-2 frame homemade extractor? I have several food safe plastic buckets that I might be able fabricate something from. Next year I'll invest in building something better.


----------



## frankthomas (Aug 2, 2012)

I wonder if there is any correlation between the people that don't like the smell of golden rod honey curing and the people whose urine smells immediately after eatting asparagus???


----------



## Acebird (Mar 17, 2011)

frankthomas said:


> Any one have ideas for bulding a cheap 1-2 frame homemade extractor? I have several food safe plastic buckets that I might be able fabricate something from. Next year I'll invest in building something better.


http://s697.photobucket.com/user/acebird1/media/Harvest2012024_zps45b2bcc4.mp4.html

Can"t get any cheaper.


----------



## Rader Sidetrack (Nov 30, 2011)

Kidbeeyoz said:


> If it makes you Northern Hemisphere guys feel better, we too have a light coloured honey that tastes like horse urine!


I'm _almost _afraid to ask how you know what horse urine _tastes _like?!? 

-------------

> building a cheap 1-2 frame homemade extractor? 

Plans for two different extractors largely made from wood are in the _Build-It-Yourself_ section, this is the smaller one:
http://www.beesource.com/build-it-yourself/4-frame-honey-extractor-2/

And there are multiple threads about Beesource members designs. I like this one, and it has photos:
http://www.beesource.com/forums/show...ight=extractor

.


----------



## frankthomas (Aug 2, 2012)

Ace bird thanks for the pics but I'm not sure what all I am looking at. What did you use form the main container? What is the base? Any more info on it?


----------



## homesteader824 (Jun 9, 2012)

My first years as a beekeeper, I had two hives and was lucky enough to get a little surplus honey for myself. I was worried about the smell of the honey. Even in the comb (I cut it from the shallow super frames since I did not have an extractor yet) it just didn't smell right. I took it to an experienced beekeeper, and he told me it was from goldenrod. Luckily it tasted nothing like it smelled. I like goldenrod honey just fine. We have a lot of goldenrod growing around here, and I consider it a blessing to help give the bees a late season boost before winter.


----------



## Dominic (Jul 12, 2013)

GaryMinckler said:


> I don't find the aroma of goldenrod honey offensive at all...and mine came out real light.


Same here. And when I had bought a bucket (3kg) of goldenrod honey from a neighbor, tasted rather good, similar to dandelion if you ask me.

Southern goldenrod has bad aromas, I guess?


----------



## mac (May 1, 2005)

There are a bunch of golden rod's I guess they all have different aromas. http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Goldenrod. When I walk the dogs they eat the leaves as if having a salad.


----------



## BeeThere (Jul 5, 2011)

Dominic said:


> Same here. And when I had bought a bucket (3kg) of goldenrod honey from a neighbor, tasted rather good, similar to dandelion if you ask me.
> 
> Southern goldenrod has bad aromas, I guess?


I don't think it is offensive smelling honey at all. Down South it is darker honey and does have a stronger taste. Many people prefer this honey over the lighter milder clover or privet types. I like it all! It does smell up the bee yard when they are packing the pollen and nectar in though...


----------



## BeeThere (Jul 5, 2011)

frankthomas said:


> I have 6-8 medium frames of golden rod honey still on my two hives that I am looking forward to pulling off. Plenty of stores in the deeps. I've caught a wiff of the stuff and while it is pungent It's not bad. I've heard it has a butterscotch kinda flavor and I am hoping so. This is my first year with two hives and I really didn't expect any honey so I am still trying to figure out the best and cheapest way to extract the honey. I'd prefer to keep the combs so I'd rather not crush and strain.


I've had a real problem getting my bees to make extra comb so it is pretty precious down here. I would not crush any of my comb as it does take time and energy for those bees to make it. Most BK'ers down here extract on their own or with a club member who has the equipment, let the bees clean it up and then reuse it when needed (protect from the moths) in the spring. Doing this allows they to concentrate on filling rather than building, IMO.


----------



## BeeThere (Jul 5, 2011)

homesteader824 said:


> My first years as a beekeeper, I had two hives and was lucky enough to get a little surplus honey for myself. I was worried about the smell of the honey. Even in the comb (I cut it from the shallow super frames since I did not have an extractor yet) it just didn't smell right. I took it to an experienced beekeeper, and he told me it was from goldenrod. Luckily it tasted nothing like it smelled. I like goldenrod honey just fine. We have a lot of goldenrod growing around here, and I consider it a blessing to help give the bees a late season boost before winter.


This year it looks like I may get enough Goldenrod honey to keep them in winter feed and still get some for myself. I am looking forward to this!


----------



## Just Krispy (Aug 1, 2013)

pgmrdan said:


> Does goldenrod make a really dark honey?
> 
> I'm in south central Iowa and I'm trying to figure out what kind of nectar is making the dark honey I just harvested. Another guy about a mile away harvested the same type of honey too so it's not something in my immediate vicinity.
> 
> ...


I drove through Iowa in September and saw a lot of black eyed susans blooming the ditches.


----------



## deknow (Jul 17, 2006)

MrGreenThumb said:


> Least that is what my wife and children say...


The correct reply to them is, "More for me!"

deknow


----------



## Rader Sidetrack (Nov 30, 2011)

frankthomas said:


> Ace bird thanks for the pics but I'm not sure what all I am looking at. What did you use form the main container? What is the base? Any more info on it?


More information on this extractor is in this thread Ace posted: 

http://www.beesource.com/forums/sho...y-extracted-our-honey&highlight=extractor+fan


:gh:


----------



## rolftonbees (Jul 10, 2014)

bee_wrangler said:


> the first time i smelled goldenrod honey ripening in my hives i freaked out and thought i had foul brood. I tore them apart loking for signs of foul brood and found none. Now the goldenrod bloom is mostly over in central iowa and the aster flow is in progress.
> 
> Dan


Did thst with a hive today. It was the first I inspected. Last time I was in they were looking puny, even considering them being a split. Today I was shocked at such a strong odor and went digging around looking for bad news. Was actually surprised how many bees were in their since last time and thst they had started putting back stores.

My hives the last two years only had a slight whiff today it was very sour and strong. 

Reminds me of the fake butter at the theatre.


----------



## Pappadecker (Sep 17, 2015)

I am 25 miles north of Houston TX and we had a great 2016 goldenrod bloom. One of my hives had 5 fully capped frames of darker honey in the upper deep box with a distinct and robust aroma. I left them alone until this week and pulled 3 of them to extract. 

As many have noted before, it crystallizes quickly and this was the case. It took several days to drain through the screen in my bottling bucket. I do like the robust flavor and aroma. I suspect it is not all Goldenrod as the fall here was pretty mild. It is dark, darker than maple syrup and a hint of spiciness. I managed 13 lbs out of the 3 frames. I put them in a slowly warming water bath in glass jars and now it is all liquid. Yum.


----------

